# Progesterone support after frozen embryo transfer



## pandanl (Sep 23, 2012)

I am new to this forum.  We are doing our 2nd ICSI in Holland, about to start a natural FET cycle (though we do get given Pregnyl once follicle size is approx 18mm) but no other medication before or after that.  However, I have heard of some ladies having progesterone support (Utrogestan) after their frozen embryo transfer.  I was wondering if anyone had any experiences to share using this protocol (Utrogestan after FET)?  Do you think it helps or not, and how much progesterone did you use and for how long?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, in theory because your body will produce something called a corpus luteum,  the same as in a natural cycle,  so you shouldn't need progesterone support. However some women - snd i'm one - dont seem to produce enough progesterone themselves and need support. And in normal medicated fet there is no follicle to produce a corpus luteum to produce progesterone till the placenta takes over at 10-12 weeks.

The other thing you could discuss with your clinic is an extra hcg ( pregnyl) shot 5-7 days later which can support a pregnancy

There is no evidence that adding in extra progesterone causes any problems, but i think you need to discuss it with your clinic. It may also be worth getting bloods checked to monitor progesterone as well as hcg on official test day and after.

The progesterone can be eg crinone gel 8% twice daily ; cyclogest twice or 3x daily ;urogestan which can be pessaries or tablets i think and again 2x daily; and gestone injections - some daily some every 3 days into muscle. There are other variations too.

Good luck.


----------



## pandanl (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Mierran.  My doctor gave me a prescription for 1 Utrogestan pessary 3 times a day, to start 2 days after the Pregnyl shot.  Will give this protocol a try.


----------

